# angioectasia ? Needing assistance



## kim cpc

While looking through a report today I came across angioectasia found in the ascending colon, could anyone assist me with the correct code for this?


----------



## cedwards

*Angioectasia*

It is my understanding that to bill for angioectasia of the ascending colon you should bill for angiodysplasia of intestine ICD-9 code 569.84 (w/o mention of hemorrhage) or 569.85 (w/ mention of hemorrhage).

Hope this helps!


----------



## kim cpc

thank you for the information


----------



## hthompson

Thanks!  I needed the same info!


----------



## rhorton

I was just looking this up also. Thanks


----------



## coachlang3

cedwards is correct:

569.84


----------

